# "Thriller" passes



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I am sad to report that the famous champion "Thriller" has died. According to an email on another Maltese forum from Tonia Holibaugh, he died as a result of a previous accident that happened at a dog show some months ago. Evidently there was a tear in his heart wall that caused pneumonia and fluid in his chest that eventually caused his death. I think he was only 7 or 8 years old. Go to this link on Tonia's website to read all about his amazing career. BIS/BISS American & Canadian CH Marcris Thrill of Victory "Thriller". She said in her email that he was also the best and sweetest companion and friend she has ever had.









God Bless you Tonia at this sad time.









P.S.
I've deleted the word 'today', I don't know what day he died on.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Dee thanks for letting us know. I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's too bad. I had heard of his falling from a grooming table at a show awhile
back and consequently his retirement from the ring. How awful to find out it was
much more serious. I know Tonya and Joyce Watkins must be heart broken.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor thing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

What a beautiful maltese, what a loss


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's very sad.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is heartbreaking news. God bless you, Thriller.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a beauty! It's so sad that this happened.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He was gorgeous, I am so sorry, he sure would of had alot more time before this happened..

Andrea~


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no! I am so so sorry Tonia. I know how much you loved him. This is just terribly heartbreaking.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Our heart felt condolences to Tonya, her family and Joyce.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

THRILLER ...No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















Poor Tonia (((((((((Tonia))))))))))))) I was a huge fan of Thriller and this is awful news. 
I am sitting here with tears in my eyes. Thriller was Tonia's heart dog.

At least he left a wonderfu Legacy.

~Carole~


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Carol,

I also cried today when I read that Thriller has passed away from complications from that tragic fall from the grooming table. I am truly so sorry for Tonia since I know how much she and Thriller had bonded like a mother and son. He was her heart dog and she loved him with all her heart and he felt the same way about her. Just watching them both in the ring, you could see the magic... the chemistry between Thriller and his handler, owner, best friend, and human mommy. We will all miss the thrill of seeing him in the ring as he loved to show. He was an exceptional Maltese and a wonderful sire since he passed on his wonderful genes to his progeny.

With Sincere Sympathy to Tonia ..... Tonia and Thriller will both be in my thoughts...

Susan & my furkidz in NJ




























</span></span>

'Carole' date='Aug 10 2006, 07:43 PM' post='237171']





















THRILLER ...No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















Poor Tonia (((((((((Tonia))))))))))))) I was a huge fan of Thriller and this is awful news. 
I am sitting here with tears in my eyes. Thriller was Tonia's heart dog.

At least he left a wonderfu Legacy.

~Carole~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

This is such sad news.







Deepest condolences to Tonia.


----------



## Gempress (Feb 18, 2006)

That is so sad to read. We just found out about this. My mom's maltese, Scandal, came from Tonia and had litters sired by Thriller. I know that Tonia just loved that beautiful little dog.

RIP Thriller


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rest in peace Thriller


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

That is so sad.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

That is such a shame!!!!! What a loss.














I think I recall him winning Best of Breed at WM in 2004?

Melanie


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

Thriller was a great dog, a great companion and a wonderful producer. He will be missed by all including me. I am so happy to have my little Thriller girl Holly. She is the love of my life!
Josy


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That is just so sad







All our babies are so precious and to have to say good-bye to them is just too hard


----------

